# ASX CFDs to Launch on 5 November 2007



## codyheit (29 October 2007)

You can see the press release here:

http://www.asx.com.au/about/pdf/mr20071024_cfd_launch_date.pdf

They will only be allowing the following products to start:

http://www.asx.com.au/investor/cfds/pdf/cfd_product_launch_phases.pdf

Don't have an idea on pricing but if anyone does please post as I'm interested.

Also this link might be helpful

http://www.asx.com.au/investor/cfds/index.htm


----------

